# Urgent: Peppermint Essential Oil



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey, so it's been a long time since I've been on here! To sort of reintroduce myself a little bit, I'm Luna and my bird is a pied cockatiel, Kirby. Also, in case this post is long, there's a "too long; didn't read" in bold near the bottom with just the most pressing information.

I have a unique problem I wasn't able to find answers to on Google. So, we have a _major_ ant infestion that really came on suddenly, but it's the to point that our poor dogs are afraid of going near the living room hallway where the ants cross the tile. 

So I acted rashly and put down a _ton_ of peppermint essential oil across their trails (from the edge of the carpet in the living room, through the tiled hallway and kitchen - right up to about five or so feet from Kirby's cage). I don't know if it's actually a ton or not, comparatively - it's in one of those bottles that only releases a tiny drop at a time, but I definitely used a lot. 

I realized after the fact that peppermint oil might be harmful to Kirby. I quickly moved him from his mansion of a cage to his jungle gym in my room. After researching it on Google I'm really kicking myself for acting so rashly - it seems the general consensus is that only a few specific brands of essential oils are okay for birds, and even then in moderation. I'm really worried that I might have basically poisoned him! 

*TL;DR*
We have a major ant infestion and I rashly dropped a bunch of peppermint essential oil on their pheromone trails, including close to Kirby's cage, and only after the fact realized that it might not be safe (and looked it up and found it likely not to be). 

So my idea was to keep him in my room overnight, and mop the floor with soapy water first thing in the morning tomorrow, and wait for the smell to dissipate before allowing him to go back to his cage. Until then, I guess I'll have to move him into his smaller 'emergency cage' and keep him in my room. For tonight, though, he'll spend the night in his carrier (since I don't want to risk getting stung by a scorpion bringing the small cage inside and don't want to risk him flying off of his gym and getting into cords or something) and the dog will be securely crated (he's well crate-trained). 

Does this sound okay? Also, is he going to be alright? He's been exposed to it, though not for long, and though I scrubbed my hands really hard afterwards I might have still had some on my hands when I picked him up. I also might have some particles on my clothes and stuff.


----------



## Pirate Parrot (Jul 3, 2018)

I didn't know about the whole essential-oil bird thing until a year ago, which is funny because I'm always SUPER careful about my cleaning supplies. I use only pure, high quality essential oils but I will say I used peppermint oil in a diffuser (the kind with a tea light under) many times. Both my budgie and cockatiel are fine.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Update - I tried calling various vet emergency after hour clinics, getting new numbers from each one, but nobody would advise on exotics. I made a post on our rescue's facebook page (private to just volunteers), but nobody was up. Eventually, I just went to sleep with Kirby in his carrier. In the morning, I got a few replies asking for his behavior/condition, advising to air out the rooms with the oil, spray white vinegar where the oil had been, and to bring Kirby to the rescue for boarding until this passed over. 

I explained to them that he was acting very normal and actually quite happy - all day today he's been eating, preening, napping, drinking water, exploring, chirping happily, etc. He spent most of the day on his playgym, part of it with me. I also explained how I was keeping him (in my room, away from the oil, with a towel stuffed under the crack in the door), and mentioned that I'd rather avoid boarding him if at all possible because it'd be really stressful for him, but I would do it if it was the best decision. 

This evening, he's also been watching a penguin documentary with me and is loving it! Adorably, he's fluffed to the max, making happy chirps, and clearly actually watching the documentary - I even got a video!


Anyways, all day I've been spending mostly with him, keeping an eye on his behavior. Every now and then I go out into the rest of the house and smell for peppermint and, if I detect any, spray with white vinegar. 

After hours and hours and HOURS and many times around spraying, this last time I FINALLY got to the point where I could only barely smell peppermint in one area, and after spraying the vinegar I couldn't smell anything at all. Here's hoping that Kirby can spend the night back in his beloved cage (which he hasn't seen all day - he's been in my room since last night).


Most importantly, though, Kirby appears healthy and happy, and the peppermint appears to be mostly neutralized through the vinegar and air circulation.


----------



## Pirate Parrot (Jul 3, 2018)

Yay! What a good birdie parent. <3


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Awww, thanks! I just wish I'd stopped and thought before using the stupid oil. But it looks like things are going to work out. And now I know better!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You did the right thing by getting him away from the scent as quickly as possible, and it doesn't sound like he was harmed by the brief exposure. There are people out there actually pushing the use of essential oils with birds, and it's possible to get away with it if you do it right. But make one mistake and your feathered friend could be dead. Sensible sources do NOT recommend the use of essential oils with birds - there are zero known benefits beyond the placebo effect that it has on humans, and the risks to birds are well known and very very real. http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/nutrition-aromatherapy.html


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks. I personally really hate essential oils as I have sensory processing disorder and can get severe reactions around them (imagine allergic like reactions - coughing fit, can't breathe, etc). Some of them don't effect me, most do, so using them is a bit like Russian Roulette. I had just been so upset because my dogs were clearly being hurt to the point of being afraid; I acted really rashly. I'm definitely never making this mistake again. 

Since we can still smell it a bit, Kirby's still in my room, but I managed to squeeze his cage in here, so he won't need near-constant supervision anymore, which will make things a _lot_ easier. And now he's been reunited with all of his perches and toys. He's been happily preening on his branch for some time now. Hopefully I can move him back out soon, though, since shutting off my room is making it really warm and there's not much room with his cage in here.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Update - we moved Kirby's cage back into the kitchen on Saturday when we could no longer smell peppermint oil anywhere in the house. He's been doing great!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I used citrus oil to get rid of fleas in the carpet. Just moved the birds out, let it dry with air and moved them back when the smell left


----------



## danielle1973 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lunawolfsong said:


> Hey, so it's been a long time since I've been on here! To sort of reintroduce myself a little bit, I'm Luna and my bird is a pied cockatiel, Kirby. Also, in case this post is long, there's a "too long; didn't read" in bold near the bottom with just the most pressing information.
> 
> I have a unique problem I wasn't able to find answers to on Google. So, we have a _major_ ant infestion that really came on suddenly, but it's the to point that our poor dogs are afraid of going near the living room hallway where the ants cross the tile.
> 
> ...


I'm always suspicious when I read that only a select few brands of something are good while all the rest are bad. My first thought is always "who paid for this site? Could it be the parent company that markets those "select few" brands that are supposedly good? I'm not saying to use peppermint oil with abandon, but it might just be that brand trying to drum up new business.


----------

